# Seapointer 2007 Levy



## esk444

Has anyone received their 2007 Levy from the Seapointer yet?  Meaning the regular yearly levy, not the pending special levy or prepaid levies.  

For 2003, they sent me the bill in Dec. 2002, for 2004 it was Jan. 2004, for 2005 it was Feb. 2005, and last year it was April 2006.  It's now the middle of May and I haven't received it yet, just the annual report for 2005.  Obviously, the trend is for the bills to come to me later and later, so I'm not quite worried that there was a lost bill in the mail yet.

I just want to see if anyone paid received their 2007 bill before I contact them to see if there was some sort of screw up, as I don't want to pay earlier then the rest if I don't have to.


----------



## Sandy

I believe that this is what I paid:

$588 paid MF on August 18, 2006 for 2007 year.  Paid 3986Rand.  This would be for two units, each one bedroom at the Seapointer.  

I hope this sounds about right.  I pulled this from my info on my computer, and as disorganized as I am, it could be some other timeshare we own  !


----------



## esk444

*Seapointer*

Thanks for your reply.  Wow, August seems way early for a bill for them based on my prior history.


----------



## Sandy

esk444 said:


> Thanks for your reply.  Wow, August seems way early for a bill for them based on my prior history.



I see what you mean.  Unfortunately, my records do not tell me what exact year I was paying.  It has to be either 2006 or 2007, but it was the last payment I made. 

My 2007 has been deposited and used.  It is my 2008 that I want to deposit and trade, but keep getting bumped by RCI. I know that I have NOT paid 2008.


----------



## esk444

I was able to deposit my 2008 week in May 2006.  It was a dog of a trader compared to the 2007 week.  The only thing decent to show up for me (outside of Florida) was a Morritt's Tortuga.


----------



## guitarlars

*RCI not accepting deposits*

RCI is still not accepting Seapointer units for trade. I am waiting to hear more information before I pay my 2008 levy, particularly as to the special assessment that has been discussed in other threads.

If you are paying 2008 in the hope that it will be accepted by RCI I suspect that you may be disappointed.

My understanding is that DAE will accept the Seapointer, but until management gets their act together and explains how the property got in this condition and what their plans are for the upgrade I won't be paying anything more to them.

I just count myself lucky that I pre-paid 2007 and was able to deposit my two units.

I have not received a single communication, report, etc. from these bozos, so I am expecting only bad things.

Lars


----------



## Sandy

guitarlars said:


> RCI is still not accepting Seapointer units for trade. I am waiting to hear more information before I pay my 2008 levy, particularly as to the special assessment that has been discussed in other threads.
> 
> If you are paying 2008 in the hope that it will be accepted by RCI I suspect that you may be disappointed.
> 
> My understanding is that DAE will accept the Seapointer, but until management gets their act together and explains how the property got in this condition and what their plans are for the upgrade I won't be paying anything more to them.
> 
> I just count myself lucky that I pre-paid 2007 and was able to deposit my two units.
> 
> I have not received a single communication, report, etc. from these bozos, so I am expecting only bad things.
> 
> Lars



Lars, 

This sounds like me today. I will not pay a penny more until I find out whether it is worth it. 

A week ago, I was almost ready to jump in, but I have not even received a communication from Seapointer. Amazing isn't it?  The up to date info I have comes from reading these TUG boards!


----------



## grest

Sandy said:


> Lars,
> 
> This sounds like me today. I will not pay a penny more until I find out whether it is worth it.
> 
> A week ago, I was almost ready to jump in, but I have not even received a communication from Seapointer. Amazing isn't it?  The up to date info I have comes from reading these TUG boards!



I absolutely agree!
Connie


----------



## esk444

I'm was talking about my 2007 Seapointer week.  In the past, Seapointer always spacebanked my week two years in advanced regardless if I prepaid my levies or not.  So I always just waited for them to send me a bill, vs. prepay estimated levys two years in advanced like the other SA timeshares seem to require.  

I was able to spacebank my 2007 week in 2005, and my 2008 week in 2006, but to date I haven't paid my 2007 levy.  I have two confirmed trades in RCI for a timeshare in Hawaii using the 2007 week and one in the Caymans using the 2008 week.  I am just concerned that RCI might take these trades away if I become delinquent with my normal levies (as I am already 5 months late for the 2007 levies).  Even though I do think that this outfit sounds like a bunch of crooks and I am wary of paying the special levy or the 2008 levy, I just don't want to jeopardize my Hawaii plans this winter.  

Anyways, I emailed first resorts a few days ago asking how much is the 2007 levy, and have yet to receive a response.


----------



## Sandy

Ok, that is clearer now. 

I would be nervous too.  I was nervous with my upcoming Seapointer exchanges using my 2007 weeks for which I HAD paid the fees.  If I had not paid the fees, I would think like you are thinking - that RCI might cancel. 

I don't think that RCI would do so, but someone else with more info will probably reply here to your specific question.


----------



## hajjah

*What to do regarding Seapointer fees for 2008?*

My colleague paid her levys for 2006 & 07 back in August, 2005.  I informed her about the special assessment that the owners are being hit with for   2008.  She has already determined that she does not intend to pay an assessment that will cost more than what she paid for the unit.   

Are there any updates on this issue?


----------



## Sandy

I still have not received anything from Seapointer concerning the upcoming special levy. All that I have learned, I did so by reading here on TUG. 

The more I read, the more I think of walking away.  It would be very difficult for me to pay a special assessment for my two weeks that is almost $1500 or more. But then, they are super traders!!!

Case in point: I just returned from my two weeks at Summer Bay Houses using - guess what? - as my traders. 

Incidentially, we had great weather for both weeks, and only one day of rain on this past Friday, when the lights went out for several hours.


----------



## hajjah

Hi Sandy:  Let me tell you that I do know what you are talking about regarding the Seapointer being a good trader.  I manage my colleague's account with RCI.  I had to cancel my week in the Dominican Republic since my former colleagues cancelled their plans to DR.  As a result, I've been searching for an August week in Hawaii using my Summer Bay to join the owner of the Seapointer week.  Well, my SB Orlando week will not pull anything in Hawaii, while that Seapointer pulls just about everything.  At this point I'll keep checking for the 45 day window to find a Last Call or points unit.

BTW, when I had my four weeks in South Africa (DK, Mt. Amanzi & Perna Perna Mossel Bay), they were all good traders.  I got rid of them last year after exchanging them about 7 yrs. since the availability on RCI is no way near what it once was.  I grew tired of doing searches so I decided to purchase where I wanted to stay.  Those were some good old days.


----------



## esk444

*Seapointer Levy*

I received a message yesterday that the Seapointer hasn't sent out its billing invoices for the 2007 Regular Levy yet.  I wonder if it is holding off until the Special Levy is determined, so only one mailing will be sent out vs. having to mail two.  

I also received a weird message from a South African email account asking to contact them if I want information about the Seapointer and the RCI dis-affiliation.  I didn't reply yet because the message seemed like spam and was sent to an email account I rarely use and that I never gave to First Resorts.   Anyone receive anything like that?


----------



## Sandy

hajjah said:


> Hi Sandy:  Let me tell you that I do know what you are talking about regarding the Seapointer being a good trader.  I manage my colleague's account with RCI.  I had to cancel my week in the Dominican Republic since my former colleagues cancelled their plans to DR.  As a result, I've been searching for an August week in Hawaii using my Summer Bay to join the owner of the Seapointer week.  Well, my SB Orlando week will not pull anything in Hawaii, while that Seapointer pulls just about everything.  At this point I'll keep checking for the 45 day window to find a Last Call or points unit.



So, Hajjah,

Did you decide to keep the Seapointer and pay the  special assessment?


----------



## hajjah

Sandy:  My colleague has the Seapointer unit.  She's told me that she has no intention of paying an assessment.  I think she got the week from Herb about 3 yrs ago for $600.00.  I'm not sure what the amount of the assessment is at this point.  I think I read somewhere on TUG that it may be around $1,500.  Is this correct?  The Seapointer has been a good trader though.


----------



## Sandy

I read somewhere here on TUG that the assessment was about $700+ for the one bedrooms and $800+ for the two bedrooms. For me, I have two 1 BD - this is over $1400! Plus maintenance fees.  Gotta think long and hard before spending this kind of money. 

Since I have not received any communication on the Special assessment or 2008 maintenance fees, I do not have a decision to make at this point.


----------



## hajjah

Sandy, thanks for the update.


----------



## esk444

*Flexiclub*

The email was from a sales person from Flexiclub who just sent me a sales pitch saying that Seapointer may not be reaffiliated with RCI even with costly upgrades.  So they recommend that I upgrade to Flexiclub's point system.  No real info, just a canned sales pitch.


----------



## Sandy

Wish I would get even some of this stuff.  They never had a problem sending me the maintenance fee info and bills!


----------



## guitarlars

*Flexiclub's ties to Seapointer Board Members?*

Maybe I'm being a bit suspicious here, but how curious it is that Flexiclubs would suggest someone "upgrade" (i.e. pay money) because the Seapointer "may" not be able to become affiliated with RCI even after the upgrades.

The more I hear (on the boards, since I don't get any information from the Seapointer) the more it sounds like there is a scam going down.

First you run down the property and pocket all of the owners levy's for "management" fees, don't keep up the reserves properly, don't maintain the property, get RCI to disaffiliate, make all kinds of noises about how this is going to cost a lot (but no specifics), don't communicate with the owners and, now, the end game ---

Join our club for some big amount of money and everything will be wonderful!.

This entire episode stinks on ice.:annoyed:


----------



## mrspigdoc

*If we "dump" our Seapointer, does it affect our credit rating?*

Does anyone know whether walking away from our Seapointer units will show up on our credit report?  I won't be paying $800+ for my 2 bedroom...I have too many timeshares right now, and this sounds like a good reason to run.
Teresa


----------



## Skatduder

I never gave any credit info when I bought.


----------



## Sandy

Neither did I, as I recall.  I don't see how they can come back to anyone for not paying.  Their recourse is to reclaim the unit, if that is what they want. ]

BTW, I still have not received anything, although whenever I speak with RCI they ask me to deposit my Seapointer 2008 weeks. I tell them that I am trying, and they say they will try again.  And on it goes...


----------



## Carolinian

esk444 said:


> I received a message yesterday that the Seapointer hasn't sent out its billing invoices for the 2007 Regular Levy yet.  I wonder if it is holding off until the Special Levy is determined, so only one mailing will be sent out vs. having to mail two.
> 
> I also received a weird message from a South African email account asking to contact them if I want information about the Seapointer and the RCI dis-affiliation.  I didn't reply yet because the message seemed like spam and was sent to an email account I rarely use and that I never gave to First Resorts.   Anyone receive anything like that?



First Resorts is part of the shady empire of the Club Leisure Group of Stuart ''The Bullfrog'' Lamont.  That is one of the last outlets from which I would expect honest information.  Maybe this other contact is from someone trying to get together some concernend owners to oust Club Leisure.  If so, that is a GOOD thing!


----------



## Carolinian

esk444 said:


> The email was from a sales person from Flexiclub who just sent me a sales pitch saying that Seapointer may not be reaffiliated with RCI even with costly upgrades.  So they recommend that I upgrade to Flexiclub's point system.  No real info, just a canned sales pitch.



Bingo!  Flexiclub, like First Resorts, is owned by the shady Club Leisure Group.
The directors of The Seapointer are all Club Leisure heavies led by The Bullfrog Stuart Lamont, himself.  

What you are describing is standard operating procedure for Club Leisure; run down a resort, charge massive special levies, and try to use that to con people into Flexiclub or CRI or Star Club or one of their other shady points clubs as an alternative.  If they run enough people off, they will sell off the resort.  If not, they will probably sell off some units.

I would run, not walk, away from any resort that First Resorts has its tenacles into.

For more on Lamont and Club Leisure, read the South Africa board at Crimeshare ( www.rimeshare.org/77.html ) and scroll down for references to Lamont, Club Leisure, Flexiclub, CRI, Star Club, etc.  There is an interesting article from the Johannesburg Star, a major SA newspaper posted in whole.  Go back to the archives of Crimeshare and you will see this crowd has been at this for a while.

Of course, if someone just gives it back, the crooks get your weeks even easier.  That's whats really sad.

It is not just SA where this scheme is used.  There is a lengthy thread over at TimeshareTalk about a resort in the Canary Islands where a developer pushed out the timeshare owners and took back the property with a similar scheme; running things down until they lost RCI affiliation, then calling for a big special assessment, and finally presenting a shady points club as an alternative for those wishing to get rid of their weeks and avoid the assessment.


----------



## Born2Travel

*So what happens when we don't pay?*

If we don't receive the bill for MF and don't pay because of that, then what do they do?  I haven't received anything at all from them.  Nothing about the problems, no MF bill - though I usually pay earlier via email - I haven't paid for 2008 because I was not able to deposit with RCI.  I don't want to give it back and I would like to find a way to keep the week that is not going to be a rediculous special assessment.  Does anyone have any suggestions on how to proceed with this?   What would you do?


----------



## Sandy

Hi, 

I am in the same boat as you are: no mailing from them, no notice of any special assessment (only learned of it here on TUG), can't deposit; what to do?

I am pretty much resigned to walking away. I don't believe that the unit has marketable value, given that I would disclose the upcoming special assessment.  Of course, because it is such a great trader, maybe someone would see the value in the Seapointer, even with paying the special assessment. That scenario assumes that it remains a tiger trader, something uncertain right now. 

So I am also waiting to see what happens and how things turn out. I keep reading these boards to find out what is going on. Some TUggers have received communication and they are posting it  here.


----------



## Carolinian

I would suspect that its location on the outskirts of Capetown, a very hot tourist destination with few timeshares will keep it a tiger trader, OR make it very valuable to convert to wholeownership condos.

You might put a toe in the water by putting it on the www.bidorbuy.co.za auctions or list it free at www.peakweek.co.za


----------



## Born2Travel

I agree - I think the location is going to keep the Seapointer a tiger trader.  It's just what happens in the meantime that bothers me.  I guess I would be ok with a one time reasonable assessment - afterall, we didn't pay that much for it in the first place - as long as I was confident it would come through the refurb with still reasonable mf and trading power.  I hate to give it back to them, because I think for First Resorts this is a valuable property - they should be paying us if they want it back


----------



## gary01

I received my bill for the 2007 maintenance fee (levy) yesterday although it was mailed from Capetown two weeks earlier.  The 2007 levy for a 1-BR is R2,164.47 (about $301 US).  There was no mention of a special assessment, although the  accompanying letter mentioned that the management was still considering options for improving the resort.  The letter also stated that RCI was still not accepting the resort for exchange.


----------



## Sandy

gary01 said:


> I received my bill for the 2007 maintenance fee (levy) yesterday although it was mailed from Capetown two weeks earlier.  The 2007 levy for a 1-BR is R2,164.47 (about $301 US).  There was no mention of a special assessment, although the  accompanying letter mentioned that the management was still considering options for improving the resort.  The letter also stated that RCI was still not accepting the resort for exchange.


HI Gary, 

Thanks for that updated info. I still  have nothing from Seapointer.  I have already paid my 2007 some time ago, but have not paid the 2008.  That is late for the 2007 billing, isn't it?  I am used to paying early and depositing early.


----------



## gary01

Sandy, yes this billing is later than normal.  The letter which accompanied the bill stated that the reason it was late was they wanted to wait until the recent board meeting to see what might result from the meeting.  Nothing resulted which impacted the 2007 levy so they sent the bill out.


----------



## flowers1227

I just got my levy and for a 1 br white week 1923.16 and 1 br red 2237.58.  The part that gets me is "As discussed in detail at the meeting, the directors are still engaged with in depth studies in respect of the building, and the directors recommendations will only be advised to members in a few months time.

This way they can get everyones levy money and then hit them with a big assessement!

What do you do:annoyed: 
Betty


----------



## Carolinian

If these people really wanted to help their members they would let them know that DAE takes exchange deposits from Seapointer and now has an office in South Africa.  The reason they fail to do that is that the goal of the whole exercise is to beat down members and make them part with their weeks on the cheap, either as deedbacks or exchanges for worthless points or cheap sales.


----------



## rhonda

Carolinian said:


> DAE takes exchange deposits from Seapointer ...


Thanks for the reminder, Carolinian.  Looks like I'll be trying DAE for my 2008 week. The Seapointer has been a very handy exchange tool for us.

ETA: Or perhaps we might even try visiting in 2008?  Oh, hmmm ....


----------



## Sandy

Do you know if one must pay the levies before using DAE? Or for that matter, any other exchange independent company.  The past years of using RCI for my Seapointer trades, I always had the weeks deposited, but did not pay the levies until much later. 

Thanks.


----------



## grest

Got my letter a couple of days ago as well...2007 levy cost for 2BR:  R2237, or $314.
They suggested in their letter that we "utilise or rent your week out", and also that Optima Rentals could assist with rental.  Does anyone know if they are connected to First Resorts, and whether they have been successful with rentals in the past?
I have not been lucky with DAE so far, so am reluctant to give them another week.
Connie


----------



## Born2Travel

I too haven't been very successful with DAE but thought maybe I haven't really given them a good chance yet.  I would be willing if I didn't have to pay the '08 MF yet - if anyone knows whether you need to pay before depositing, please let us know.


----------



## JohnnyO

We had to pay our maintenance fee ahead of time and were successful in depositing with Trading Places International.  You can see the story here:

The Seapointer Saga


----------



## susan1738

*DAE doesn't want it either*

I tried to deposit my Seapointer with DAE and they came back a week or so later and said they were not accepting The Seapointer either, so it looks like I'm stuck with it.  I've already paid the '08 levies, so I've got about a year and a half to get rid of it, before more levies are due.  And that is what I plan to do.  Good luck to all in your decisions on what to do.


----------



## Carolinian

susan1738 said:


> I tried to deposit my Seapointer with DAE and they came back a week or so later and said they were not accepting The Seapointer either, so it looks like I'm stuck with it.  I've already paid the '08 levies, so I've got about a year and a half to get rid of it, before more levies are due.  And that is what I plan to do.  Good luck to all in your decisions on what to do.



Did DAE tell you why?  Given the hassles that TPI had, maybe the management is making deposits with independents difficult as part of their ongoing efforts to part members and their weeks.  Or perhaps they have really let quality get very bad.  Someone might want to query the new SA office of DAE which would probably be more on top of such issues.


----------



## Ponick

*RCI response to Seapointer deposit question*

Just got word back from RCI re depositing Seapointer. Here it is:

**************************************

rec'd Monday, August 6, 2007

"Unfortunately RCI is unable to deposit your week at Seapointer, please
contact your home resort for additional information."

Kathy Traeger
Customer Communications Specialist
RCI North America

***********************************

Seapointer owners:

Any one planning to pay their 2007 levy? Sell? Rent? Quit claim? Walk away? 

I haven't paid my levy yet (rec'd 4 notices in the past 2 weeks, so they may be desperate for $$). I donated previous nonSeapointer timeshares to charity, but I don't think donating Seapointer in its present state is the right thing to do.

Those of us who haven't decided would truly benefit from hearing from those who know what they're going to do w/their Seapointer shares. Would you please share your decision with the rest of us? 

Very much appreciated!!

Fran


----------



## rhonda

Ponick said:


> JAny one planning to pay their 2007 levy? Sell? Rent? Quit claim? Walk away?


I had paid the estimated 2007 long, long ago when I deposited the 2007 week to RCI.  The levy notice I received this summer showed that the final, actual levy wasn't as high as the estimated -- leaving a small credit balance.

My plans are to hold out a bit longer.  I'm willing to consider a special assessment and will likely pay it.  We may end up visiting in 2008 (if it is open, accepting owners).


----------



## Sandy

Ponick said:


> I haven't paid my levy yet (rec'd 4 notices in the past 2 weeks, so they may be desperate for $$). I donated previous nonSeapointer timeshares to charity, but I don't think donating Seapointer in its present state is the right thing to do.
> 
> Those of us who haven't decided would truly benefit from hearing from those who know what they're going to do w/their Seapointer shares. Would you please share your decision with the rest of us?
> 
> Very much appreciated!!
> 
> Fran



I have not received anything yet!  All I know comes from reading these TUG posts. 

Can you please tell me what the levy notices say? How much?

At this point in time, I plan to walk away, but I am still listening.  Reading and learning from this board.  Sounds like the "bad guys" have a hold on this resort.  Also, others are not having such good luck on alternative exchange companies. 

I paid 2007 and already used one, have another in the RCI bank.  I wanted to deposit 2008 early like I always do, when RCI told me that there were problems. 

Sandy


----------



## Born2Travel

*Paying MF*

I got my second notice that I still owe R134.40 on my 2007 week which I'd like to pay - not sure I'll pay the 2008 week until we know more.  But... the only info on the bill is a phone number and a fax number - I'm not crazy about faxing my credit card info and I don't want to use snail mail to send a check.  I had always just emailed them to charge my cc in the past - how are others handling this?


----------



## esk444

I always use fax.  I was under the impression that was much safer than email (unless you use encription software).


----------



## Sandy

Sorry - duplicate post


----------



## guitarlars

*Received 2005 Report*

Last week I received the 2005 (I think) report, which also included the 2004 report. They highlighted that the property is on the beach and requires constant maintenance, and that the last proposal for a special assessment in 1999 was not passed, and blamed this for the continued decline.

The highlight for me was that they thought they would need to spend 5 million SAR (approx $720K) to bring the property back up to standard and that they had around 900K SAR (approx $130K) in the reserve for maintenance and upgrades.

I interpreted this to mean that they would need about $600K USD to fix the property and bring it up to snuff such that RCI would accept trades. They pointed out that most of the visitors came from RCI. 

My memory (which at my age is like a sieve) is that there are 24 units. At 52 weeks per year that would mean that to raise $600K extra it would be about $500 per unit. This assumes that every week pays and all weeks are the same. 

I'm not considering differences between 1 & 2 bedroom rooms in this, only trying to get some idea of the magnitude of the potential assessment.

I would probably pay the $500 if I felt comfortable that it would fix the property for the next 7 to 10 years, but my concern is that the levy, which seems pretty high already by SA standards, is going to have to increase to fund a stronger sinking fund for maintenance and replacement. It's clear that the amount in the current fund is inadequate (or the portion of the levy associated with maintenance is being used for something else).

My homeowners association has a detailed schedule of all common assets and an amortization schedule indicating the amount that needs to be in the fund at any time. If we are falling short or getting ahead we adjust the next years association fees. I would really like to see something similar going forward, as right now it feels like the Seapointer is being run out of someones back pocket.

At this point I feel a high degree of distrust due to the limited communication, and until I get concrete communications from the Seapointer as to what is going to be done, the schedule, and how this is prevented in the future, I will likely hold back my levy and any assessment.

I have owned on the beach and agree that any property on the ocean requires far more maintenance than one that is inland, but also know that it gets a lot more expensive if you aren't doing regular repairs. In this case it looks to me like management just decided to ignore ongoing repair requirements until it became a disaster.

Lars


----------



## Law877

*2007 Levy*

It is too bad that I am not the only one in this situation.  I have received  a number of invoices for the 2007 levy.  I am forfeiting my unit and I have not intention of paying.  Does anyone know if there is anything they can do to me in the US?  I think it would be almost impossible to get a judgment.  This seems to be a big scam to me.  The levy to rebuild is in the $10,000+ range based on the e-mails I have received.  I am not interested.  They can take my unit and shove it.


----------



## Sandy

Thanks for the update.  I feel as many of you do: it might be a sinking hole to pour more money into this pit. 

I am also hesitant to spend more money, given that the folks who tried to deposit and request though other exchanges are not having much luck either. 

Oh, for the good old days.....

The real issue is how much more will they request once they get past this special assessment. And further, will the super trading power EVER return for those of us who use RCI?


----------



## grest

I had a wonderful exchange with my 2007 week, but like the rest of you cannot deposit my 2008.  I do think that once the resort is up to snuff it wil continue to produce wonderful trades primarily because of its location.  The question for me is just what all this will cost.   Meanwhile the 2008 week is in limbo...
Connie


----------



## Law877

*Special Levy*

I am not sure if you all received this letter, but here is the text (It sounds like the repairs are going to cost a lot of money):

Dear  Seapointer owners,

I have had an overwhelming response to my last email and am therefore taking the liberty of sending this general email to supply more information to you for your assistance.

Please access the Flexiclub website at www.flexiclub.co.za which will supply you with more general information. Flexiclub is one of the biggest clubs in the world with in excess of R3.8 billion Rands of unbonded stock. It is a joint venture with RCI and there are therefore   no  RCI membership fees or exchange fees. It is a section 21 club, not for profit, and members pay an annual fee  currentlyf R695-00 to cover all costs. Once a year, members pay an estimated levy of 6.5% of their points value, which money is held in credit until an exchange is requested. At the time of booking, this account is debited with the relevant exchange fee for the resort used.This amount is pegged at a maximum of R5,050-00 when owners have more than 6000 points. Points are linked to inflation, and are increased every year ensuring owners are always able to enjoy the same benefits year after year.

On exchange, each owners would be allocated a specific number of points according to the week owned and the size of the units.These points will vary  from 1350 for a low season 1 bed apartment to 9000 for a 2 bedroom in peak season.The value of the points is R10-00 plus VAT therefore for example, a 2 bed apartment in week 3 will enjoy a points value of 4050=R40,500 plus VAT. Each owner will be located the points value of their week or weeks on upgrading. For an international exchange, approximately 4000 points are required, and all the overseas exchange organizations are used including RCI, so there is superb availability. Levies are in the vicinity or R3,600-00 per week, depending on size and season.

The Seapointer buildings are over 100 years old, an a major upgrade is planned – this will take a long period to achieve as council  has to approve the application and an estimate of 2 years is likely, making the timeshare available only to owners who actually  use their weeks at the resort, and not for exchange.The special levy will then be applicable, and will be considerable with actual amounts being unavailable at this early stage. Those owners who upgrade will be in a unit trust type of timeshare, will no longer own the Seapointer, but points instead, and will then no longer be liable for any costs in this respect.Flexiclub will bear the costs of the upgrade for the weeks owned by the club.

The upgrade will incur a cost of the further purchase of 750 Flexiclub points, irrespective of the number of weeks owned.

This will be a consideration of R7,550-00 VAT incl  less 10% for a once off payment=R6,795-00 +R685-00 admin = R7,480-00. On transfer, there will be a transfer fee of approximately R680-00 per week which money goes to the transferring attorney. All these costs are ONCE OFF.

The 750 points purchased will add to the points allocated for the week or weeks and will be in perpetuity. Another 750 bonus points will be allocated once off, to be used over the next three years. Points can be accumulated for three years, as with RCI.

Owners whose weeks have gone by this year will not be allocated those for this year, and can elect to change over but only pay fees for 2008. This will be discussed on an individual basis.

I trust all this information will assist you to make good decisions – please email me again so that I can answer on a more individual basis and attend to your requirements,


Yours sincerely,


Carol Barnett


----------



## Carolinian

Just as I suspected - contrived problems at Seapointer by ''the bullfrog'' to strongarm people out of their weeks and into the notorious Flexiclub, part of the Club Leisure Group.  This email says it all.

For more on Flexiclub and other Club Lesiure Group tenacles like CRI, Star Club, etc. see www.madtrot.com/77.html and scroll through for these entities among other slime.


----------



## esk444

The architects in South Africa must of been visionaries, as their circa 1907 design of the Seapointer is very similar to the cheap motel designs of the 1960's and 1970's.


----------



## grest

Thank you, Carol, for this information, as I had not received it.  More to think about.  If this conversion is made to Club Leisure and their point system, what does this mean in terms of RCI exchanges?  Will we need to have an RCI points account?
Connie


----------



## Sandy

Connie, 

I believe that the south africa points system is totally independent of the RCI points system and account. Having points in SA is not the same as having RCI points.  

So, I think this "offer" makes absolutely no difference for your RCI points account.


----------



## Carolinian

Actually, SA points are in the lineage of RCI Points, although there is no connection as to usage.

SA is the birthplace of multi-developer points programs, the brainchild of a former loan shark.  One of Froggy Lamont's various questionable points clubs is CRI of South Africa, from which grew CRI of Europe.  RCI Points was created by merging RCI's Global Points Network (GPN) with CRI of Europe.

Anyone who even contemplates taking Froggy up on this offer should scroll through the Crimeshare posts (the madtrot site above) including those going back to the SA board achives first.  Open your eyes to Froggy's history.


----------



## Dikhololo-Owner

*The Seapointer*

Seapointer Has lost there RCI affiliation because of structural damage to the buildings, they may get affiliation back with RCI in December but would not count on it.

I recomend Dikhololo resort


----------



## Dikhololo-Owner

*The Seapointer*

The Seapointer has lost their affiliation with RCI spacebanking because of Structural damage.  It will cost a lot to fix and RCI will not honor any bankings, I recomend not paying levies or assesment until they are infact RCI affiliated again.  This will not go against your credit and the resort will just repo back the unit after 2 years.  

If you are like me you got many exchanges in the last 10 years from seapointer and it sux to let it go  but no sense in paying levies for a resort that is going under. And they will NOT deposit your week!


----------

